# Homemade Hot dogs?



## nicklord1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi  could americans tell this  ignorant english man the different varities of hot dogs and how  to make them at home.

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeers


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2008)

There's a heckuva thread here somewhere on hot dogs that has everyone telling of their favorite brand. I'm not sure what may be available to you where you live, but... You can fry them in butter, deep fry them (not common, but it's done and also a recent thread on), boil them, nuke them, grill them, stick 'em on a fork and hold over a gas burner, even eat them raw like bologna, or throw them in a pot of baked beans. They come skinless or with a natural casing and accept any type of condiment you can come up with, chili, sauerkraut, mustard, relish, catsup..... you get the idea.
The incredible edible.... hot dog


----------



## QSis (Oct 9, 2008)

Nick, do you want to actually grind the meat and stuff casings, or just want to buy hot dogs and cook them?

Here is the thread that pacanis referred to http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f14/favorite-hotdog-brand-44973.html

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2008)

Aah, good point. It didn't occur to me they may have been looking to actually "make" them from scratch. I better put another pot on (lol)


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 9, 2008)

Some 25 years ago I served on jury duty with a fellow who worked for a hot dog manufacturer.  He said it was his job to compound the spice / seasoning mix and that the mix had to be adjusted depending on the meats being used.


----------

